# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aventura reef (Actualizaçao 17/04/07)

## David Lemos

Prontos depois do bicho ter pegado, (agradeço o carlos pelo a venda do seu aqua e sobretudo pelo a vista do novo que ja é lindo entao nem quero imaginar no futuro :EEK!: ) venho apresentar o meu nano:

-Aqua:7O*45*40 (C*L*A) 126lts brutos
-Sump:60*30*35 63lts brutos
-Bomba de retorno:1200lts/h
-2 Bombas de circulaçao:cada uma de 900lts/h
-Escumador:Jebo 180 Hang on com bomba 1100lts/h
-Aquecedor:Jager 150W
-iluminaçao:Calha lifetech com 2PC*36w-10000K
-controle temperatura: 2*termometros basicos, um no aqua e outro na sump
-Areia:13 kgs de areia de coral
-RV: 12kgs de dita Indonesia

Recebi o aqua com 30 lts de agua ja ciclada e 1 camarao
Ja esta quase a funcionar ha um mes, e vou precisar muito da vossa ajuda, que ja uso secretamento :Coradoeolhos:  
Faço TPA s semanais de 15 lts de agua natural da praia de Carreço em Viana do Castelo. Nesses horas molhadas recupero sempre caracoisitos das rochas, nao sei se faço bem..... As fotos estaram aqui brevemente :SbOk3:  
Espero comentarios :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Na minha opinião devias aumentar a capacidade de luz, isto se pensares vir a ter corais...

----------


## David Lemos

Obrigado nuno, sera que com a mesma calha posso mudar as PC para umas de maior capacidade? :Admirado:  
Para ja tenho duas B/B, e queria passar para uma B/B e uma A/B :yb677:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá David
Se queres ter corais (sps)devias aumetar mais a tua iluminação por exmplo duas calhas de pc 36w e punhas 2 B/B e duas A/A.
Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> Olá David
> Se queres ter corais (sps)devias aumetar mais a tua iluminação por exmplo duas calhas de pc 36w e punhas 2 B/B e duas A/A.
> Um abraço


- Concordo plenamente, ou em alternativa uma hqi de 150w

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá David,

eu estou à espera de uma calha T5, e tenho actualmente uma lifetech 2x55W (86cm) que vou vender por 70...se estiveres interessado, so tens que me dizer e aguardar até ao fim do mês.

Quanto ao teu setup, acho que deverias adicionar mais circulação..pelo menos mais 1000l/h min.

Um abraço

----------


## David Lemos

Envio-te um mp hoje a noite Bruno :SbOk3:  
Mas uma hqi de 150w sera que ilumina o aquario todo?
Ai vai umas fotos


A sump ja esta a ganhar uma certa deposiçao no fundo, normal?


Chegada de caracois (nao sei o nome....) o camarao parece que foi logo vestoria-los


Espero opiniaos e sinceridade :Admirado:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

OI DAVID 
quanto á hqi150w podes estar descassado que ela elumina-te o aqua todo,
eu tenho uma no meu que é de 75*75*75 cm e dá conta do recado.
quanto aus teus (caracois) sao burries

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá David
Quanto ao deposito na sump quando fizeres TPA's aspiras o fundo da sump para manteres a sump limpa e a água.
A hqi serve mas devias ter sempre uma actinica, (AZUL), pois para os corais tem  alguma influencia a luz azul. 
Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Reparei q puseste camarões da nossa costa, tma atenção pois por vezes são muito agressivos. Os caracois que puseste são da nossa costa? Se são coloca uns nassários pois eles morrem com muita facilidade.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Notem que os "burriés" e os nassarius desempenham funções muito distintas no aquário e são complementares e não alternativos: os primeiros são (regra geral) herbívoros comendo da RV e dos vidros; os segundos detritívoros e necrófogos ãlimentando-se do substracto (sem prejuízo de, por vezes, fazerem umas incursões vidro acima)

----------


## David Lemos

Obrigada pelo respostas, vou tentar encontrar uma hqi 150 w e gardar as minhas PC mas trocadas pelo azuis, isso deve dar conta do recado :yb677:  
Em relaçao ao camarao ele ja vinha com a agua nao sei mesmo de onde veio :Admirado:  Ele parece é tentar levantar os burriés :EEK!:  
E os burriés que tenho parecem gostar de alturas, porque muitas vezes estam nas bombas de circulaçao e juntinho ao vidro na parte de cima....
Mas estou a pensar em comprar uma equipa de limpeza esperando sempre um vosso conselho em relaçao a minha litragem :SbSourire19:

----------


## David Lemos

Prontos estou a notar varias mudanças no aqua!
Com um mes a ciclar começo a achar que o escumador nao esta a funcionar bem :yb624:   :yb620:   numa das fotos nao sei se notam, mas na parte de baixo corre tudo bem, mas em cima nada de espuma nao sobe nada (so se tapar um bocado o venturi...) e isso depois de um mes acho mesmo estranho :yb665:  
tambem começo a ganhar algas nos vidros e RV  vou ter que comprar os meus primeiros testes para ver isso....
Sem corais de momento nao sei bem como orientar as powerheads...
A areia esta a começar a escurecer assim como o vidro de traz que nao tenho habito de limpar esperando que um dia no futuro me fica com uma parede de coralina :SbClown:  
E ultima duvida, que se faz aos burries mortos? tira-se ou deixa-se estar?
desculpa de ser chato :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá David,

quanto ao escumador, é normal!...não tens practicamente carga biológica n aquário, e tens muita água! Tens o escumador regulado? o ar do escumador deve estar regulado de modo a que o nivel de água dentro do copo de recolha esteja cerca de meio cm acima do inicio do funil.

Um abraço

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá David, acho que devias tirar os burries mortos pois vivos são uteis, mortos são carga orgânica que o sistema dispensa bem.



Um Abraço

----------


## David Lemos

Boas e obrigada pelo respostas :yb665:   :SbSourire:  
Ok Isaias, estava a pensar deixa los no caso onde os meus futuros ermitas queiram mudar de casa, mas prontos se é assim vai para o lixo :SbOk2:  
Em relaçao as algas tenho aqui uma foto, até nao desgosto, mas deve ser uma pesta :Admirado:  

Ajudem-me e digam me que nao sao aptasias :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- A foto não ajuda muito, mas não parecem ser aptásias.

----------


## David Lemos

o melhor que posso mostrar é isso:

carregem duas vezes nas fotos que ela vai ficar com o tamanho original e assim com melhor definiçao :Admirado:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas David



> Faço TPA s semanais de 15 lts de agua natural da praia de Carreço em Viana do Castelo


As minhas tpas tambem é agua de Viana do Castelo só que a recolha e de Cabedelo.
Onde é essa praia o acesso é bom.
Fica Bem

----------


## João Magano

Parecem-me ser espirógrafos:



Não tão bonitos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## David Lemos

Nao vejo a tua foto Joao, mas pensava que os espirografos eram assim

----------


## João Magano

E são ... eu disse "não tão bonitos"  :yb624: .

São da mesma familia, a minha foto são de Sabellas. Mas a mim parece-me que o que tens na tua rocha é isso mesmo que estás a mostrar nesta última foto.

Quanto a não veres a minha imagem tenta fazer refresh, acontece-me o mesmo e depois de um refresh já vejo. Deve ser falta de jeito meu.

----------


## David Lemos

Acho que nao joao, mas nao tendo, certeza, amanha tiro uma nova foto para tentar que seja melhor :Admirado:  
obrigada pelo trabalho de pesquisa :Pracima:

----------


## David Lemos

Ainda nao tirei a foto porque sabado vou tirar a rocha do aqua para ver melhor, mas hoje depois quase 1 mes e Meio de Ciclo fiz os meus primeiros testes:
densidade: 1.031
temperatura: 27.5
Ph: 8.4
Calcio: 7OOmg/l
Nitritos: 0.1 Mas quase 0 mg/l
Kh: 150 mg/l

sem aditivos e so com agua natural...
Espero opinioes e ajuda para mudar o que esta mal. :yb677:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá David,

a densidade está muito alta, aconselho-te a adicionares água de osmose (préviamente endurecida) de modo a baixares a densidade para 1.023-1.024.

Cálcio a 700??...nunca consegui ter isso com água natural!..tens a certeza que está correcto?!...outra coisa é o KH. O valor do KH na nossa costa ronda os 5 a 7 dkh...o teu está a 8.4 dKH (150ppm), estranho!

Parece-me que tens o cálcio muito elevado.

----------


## David Lemos

> Boas David
> 
> As minhas tpas tambem é agua de Viana do Castelo só que a recolha e de Cabedelo.
> Onde é essa praia o acesso é bom.
> Fica Bem


desculpa pelo resposta atrasada, mas nao te aconlho a ir ao cabedelo, tenho o porto mar muito proximo, fabricas, e a PORTUCEL, tem a descarga no cabedelo....
 :EEK!:  
Carreço, fica logo a seguir de Areosa, N13 direcçao quem vai para Ancora :SbOk3:  5 minutos de Viana.....

----------


## David Lemos

> Olá David,
> 
> a densidade está muito alta, aconselho-te a adicionares água de osmose (préviamente endurecida) de modo a baixares a densidade para 1.023-1.024.
> 
> Cálcio a 700??...nunca consegui ter isso com água natural!..tens a certeza que está correcto?!...outra coisa é o KH. O valor do KH na nossa costa ronda os 5 a 7 dkh...o teu está a 8.4 dKH (150ppm), estranho!
> 
> Parece-me que tens o cálcio muito elevado.



Nao sei o que ei de dizer, mas esse fim de semana, faço novo testes :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Damião

Que tipo de testes usas cuidado alguns não são nada fiáveis eu posso dar o meu exemplo usava os da esha e tinha valores de nitratos de 200mg agora comprei uns que dão 5 mg vê bem a diferença os que uso agora são da hagen que dizem ser muito bons

----------


## David Lemos

Os meus sao da NUTRAFIN, que acho feitos pelo a hagen :Admirado:  
Sera que sao bons?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá David,

gosto muito dos Salifert ou Tropic Marin.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas... 
Eu também sou de viana , o silverio é de santo tirso e eu já tive o prazer de conversar com ele sobre a água do cabedelo.  Ele recolhe junto ao farol ,
 em frente ao aquario, á cerca de um ano que utiliza essa agua e costuma fazer testes... até agora tudo bem. Eu também acho que a água de carreço deve ser a mais limpa e oxigenada. 
 Atenção que as praias de ancora , caminha e moledo foram fechadas por 
 apresentarem SALMONELAS na agua. 
 Se algum de vocês precisar de ajuda, podem encontrar-me no quiosque  junto á EDP, onde se pode pagar a luz...
 Abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas David
A água de Cabedelo é espetacular o meu áqua tem um ano de vida com tpas semanais só com agua de Cabedelo, e aditivos nenhuns estou a pensar por o grotech a b e c para ver se consigo obter mais cor nos corais pois penso ser o unico problema que tenho.
O crescimento que tenho tido é o que passo a mostrar.
Abril 2006

Tirada hoje

Gostava realmente de arranjar um sítio mais perto e que fosse assesivel para o carro mas com os resultados que tenho tido não dá para arriscar.
Fiquem Bem.

----------


## David Lemos

Nova actualizaçao
- Mais 5 kilos de RV acompanhadas de alguns corais e muitas algas :Whistle:  
- Mais uma bomba de circulaçao de 900lts/h da dimax

Parametros da agua:
Nitritos: 0
PH: 8.3
Kh: 140 mg/l
Ca: 480 mg/l
densidade: 1,024
temperatura: 27°


Tenho uma gsp a mais de uma semana e ainda nao abriu, e acho que nunca vai abrir :yb620:   o que nao faz a falta de paciencia :Icon Cry:  
Espero comentarios que me ajudam a ir para a frente com uma ajudinha para a disposiçao das bombas :SbOk3:

----------


## David Lemos

Prontos venho por mais um test que comprei hoje: 
nitrato: 5mg/l muito perto do 0 mas na duvida preferi por o 5 :HaEbouriffe:  
De resto aquelas cianobacteria formam tipo um lensol por cima da areia, que tento sempre retirar, e ai tambem nao sei se faço bem :Admirado:  
E so ganho esse genero de algas no areao, estranho :SbPiggy:  
Estou sempre a espera de uma ajudinha vossa e de comentarios vossos :Prabaixo:   ou  :Pracima:  
abraços

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas David, penso que deves aumentar a circulação com mais 2000l/h tenta evitar zonas mortas no aqua sem circulação e cuidado com a alimentação que dás, sabes que muita comida é prejudicial, fazer TPA´s todas as semanas que para mim é o grande segredo para combater as algas.



Boa Sorte

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas David, quando fizeres TPAs aproveitas para aspirar as algas.
 As que tens nas rochas podes esfregar com uma escova dos dentes, para
as soltar e aspirar ao mesmo tempo. A fase das algas acontece em todos os aquas, desde que não descures as TPAs elas acabam por ser vencidas. Tambem podes aumentar a equipa de limpeza, com comedores de algas e com detritivoros, para comerem o excesso de nutrientes que existe no aqua.
 As revistas estão na loja, quando quiseres, é só passar lá que eu empresto.
 Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

olá David,

Parece que as coisas já estão a rolar.
Quanto ao HQI, entra em contacto comigo porque tenho uma solução para ti.
Quanto ao problema que tens com as algas;acho que um bacado normal "segundo o que me têm dito" numa fase inicial,penso que deves ter um pouco de paciência e tentar direcionar as bombas de modo a que a corente chegue a todo o lado.Mas pode-mos entretanto discutir um pouco sobre isso.

abraço

----------


## David Lemos

> Boas David, penso que deves aumentar a circulação com mais 2000l/h tenta evitar zonas mortas no aqua sem circulação e cuidado com a alimentação que dás, sabes que muita comida é prejudicial, fazer TPA´s todas as semanas que para mim é o grande segredo para combater as algas.
> 
> 
> 
> Boa Sorte


Isais estou agora com 2700lts/h de circulaçao, pensava que para um aqua de 120lts era suficiente, mas vou ver o que posso fazer :SbSourire21:  
E para ja nao dou comida nenhuma alem da luz (que ainda é fraca)
Paulo eu envio te um MP para marcamos isso :SbOk3:  
Carlos em relaçao a hqi ja esta tratado e nao vou tardar a montar uma calha com HQI 150 w mais duas pc actinicas de 36w que deve chegar....
Mas para o resto tento te apanhar no msn!
obrigado a todos

----------


## David Lemos

Boas aqui vai uma actualizaçao
Parametros todos dentro do normal :SbSourire20:  
Passagem de 72 w PC para um Projector HQI 150 w (Gil miguel)
Seriatopora caliendrum rosa (muda Diogo Lopes)
Seriatopora Hystrix (muda Diogo Lopes)
Xenias ( Fabio Fasconselos)
Dois pedaços de coral partido nao sei o nome ( Fabio Fasconselos)
Zoanthus Sociatus azuis (Rui Peixoto)
Caulerpa (Silverio Torres)
Sarcophiton (reef discus)
2 ocellaris S (reef discus)
Para começar queria agradecer ao Sr Julio Macieira por me ter mentido (ou escondido a verdade :SbSourire19:  ) quando me fez entender que os reefs nao tinham assim tantos custos... sem ele nao teria começado essa loucura :yb677:  
Tambem por o seu forum que tem ajudado imenso, e seus membros como  :Big Grin: iogo e Gil ( hehe um dia esses dois vao acabar juntos... fora de brincadeira seria um sucesso), ao Carlos pelo o aqua; ao Fabio e ao Silverio pela suas ofertas e simpatia :SbOk5:  , ao Rui Peixoto, a Reef discus e a Sohal ( essa ultima que infelizmente nao tenho nada para mostrar por estupidez de inciante.... obrigado Joao Soares pelas dicas e paciencia)
Obrigada a todos os martirios como Joao Magano, Bruno Quinzico e todos os outros a quem peço desculpa por nao citar o nome :SbBravo:  
E ultimamente ao Paulo Fornelos pelo suas revistas, livros, amizada, e por me fazer sentir menos soznho no mundos dos reef aqui em Viana :Pracima:  

Nao tenho um grande aquario, cheio como gostaria, lindo como queria, mas é o meu primeiro ( nem passei por agua doce) e estou muito contente, é por isso que apetecia me agradecer a todos :Olá:  


Seriatopora caliendrum rosa


Seriatopora Hystrix


Coral partido ????


Coral partido ????


Zoanthus Sociatus azuis (Sera que vao colonizar a pedra ao lado???)


Sarco


Vista de cima 1


Vista de lado


Vista de cima 2 ( no jantar)


Geral


Espero sugestoes :yb665:  
Abraços

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Gostei do aquascape, foi bem conseguido e muito melhor que o anterior, agora é só tentar esconder um pouco as bombas.
Mete umas fotos sem ser só com as actinicas. Isso está demasiado portista  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  .

António

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas David
Está no  bom caminho :Palmas:  , vi pela geral que se essa caleurpa não reproduzir rápido vou ter que levar mais se for preciso diz próximo mês estou aí, quanto ao que gastamos nos aquas não faças muitas contas :yb668:   porque vais te perder com os euros e ficas sem tempo para o aquario.
Fica Bem

----------


## António Paes

O que é isso à superfície da água ? Restos de comida ? Parece um pouco parada a água à superfície o que dificulta as trocas gasosas.

António

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá David,

Gostei do layout e numa coisa concordo o António Pais - devias esconder as bombas com a RV.

António - não estás nos teus dias!!!! As fotos não foram tiradas de certeza com apenas as actinicas acesas, pois se assim fosse estariam bem mais azuis! O problema terá a ver com a regulação de WB da máquina! 

Depois... depois nem sei o que te diga!!!!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   Como é óbvio o David parou as bombas para tirar as fotos!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - obrigado pela tua referência à minha pessoa (é um prazer poder ajudar-te)

----------


## António Paes

heheh, hoje não acerto uma  :yb624:   :yb624:  .. 

E tu tb não... Paes com "e"  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraços,
António

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> E tu tb não... Paes com "e"


Ok, ok!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola david  , penso que ta muito bom mas podes subir as TPA para 25 litros ou 30 litros ja que apanhas agua na praia , ATENÇAO  aconcelho que faças analizes a agua pois hoje pode tar boa mas no amanha pode nao tar,quanto os caracois podes apanhar mas tendo em conta nao exagerar se poderes apanha camarao pois eu tambem tenho muitos na minha SUMP ....e sao lindo repara na foto do meu avatar,atençao eles podem vir com alguns nitratos mas nada que um escumador nao tire....

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas David...
Estou estou sempre disponivel para ti para toda a gente que necessitar.
E agora que já tenho duas ou três semanas de experiência ( lololol ) vou começar a ver como posso fragmentar os meus frags . Quando tiver mais informações falo contigo. Já sabes , do que conseguir , dou-te um de cada.

  P.S. - primeira baixa foi ontem á noite, um eremita da nossa costa que me caiu dentro do aquario sem aclimatização, escorregou da mão quando me estava a virar. durou três dias...  causa de morte- estupidez do aquarifilista.
 Abraço para todos

----------


## David Lemos

Obrigada pessoal!
Em relaçao as bombas a unica soluçao deve ser por mais RV, vamos ver no futuro proximo... :yb665:  
Pois eu parei as bombas para dar alguns flocos aos palhaços (ainda tenho a mao pesada :SbBiere5:  ) e aproveitei para tirar as fotos; A maquina que tenho é uma simples Cyber-shot de 4.1 Mpixels e para a macro nao é grande coisa, peço desculpa :Icon Cry:  
Ricardo P, tenho sempre feito os testes e as tpa s semanais de 10 a 15%, e para ja parece me bem, tendo poucos seres vivos no aqua de 100 lts; Tu poes os camaroes na sump? (coitados)MMMMas acho nao poder, nao tendo a sump iluminada, teriam uma triste vida! (mas tenho tres no aqua :SbOk3:  )
A ver se vamos ao eremitas um desses dias entao :Vitoria:   Olha mas sinceramente eu, nao faço aclimatização aos invertebrados da nossa costa, a maiore parte das vezes, camaroes, burries, e eremitas que se apanha, estam numa poça, rocha ou ate areia ao sol, que as vezes atinge temperaturas superiores a agua dos nossos aquarios; ja veem quentinhos lol
Abraços :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

tamos a falar de  EQUIPA DE LIMPEZA..............

----------


## João M Monteiro

> quanto os caracois podes apanhar mas tendo em conta nao exagerar se poderes apanha camarao pois eu tambem tenho muitos na minha SUMP ....e sao lindo repara na foto do meu avatar,atençao eles podem vir com alguns nitratos mas nada que um escumador nao tire....


Desculpa ?? Os camarões trazem nitratos, mas o escumador tira-os ?

Não percebi esta afirmação. Podes explicar melhor o que querias dizer ? Acho que vai aíalguma confusão...

----------


## David Lemos

> tamos a falar de  EQUIPA DE LIMPEZA..............


Sim a que queres chegar, nao te estou a entender :Admirado:

----------


## David Lemos

A bastante tempo que nao dava novidades em geral, aqui vao!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Teus Corais estao saudaveis pelo que parece, mas tens problemas de nutrientes na agua, por isso tens muitas algas :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, David.

O teu nano está a ir muito bem. Parabéns. Os sps estão a dar-se bem? Que iluminação tens neste momento?

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas David

Tou a ver que esse corais estão muito bonitod e a crescer bastante bem.
Qualquer dia tenho que te fazer uma visitinha aí ao pessoal de Viana.
Boa Sorte e força nisso :Coradoeolhos:  .
Fica bem :Pracima:

----------


## David Lemos

Obrigado a todos! :SbSourire24:  
Marco tenho os nitratos e nitritos indetectaveis, mas tenho duas rochas que ganham sempre algas, retiro mas narsce sempre no mesmo sitio, o que nao se nota nas fotos é que os tapetes castanhos que tenho sao planárias :SbRireLarme2:  Tenho sifonado e feito tpa s semanais de 15% mas sao resistentes e multiplicam muito rapido :yb665:  
Acho que vou ter que meter um yellow coris a ver se me ajuda a tratar desta pesta.
De momento tenho uma calha diy com 1*150w 10000ks com 2PC*36w actinicas para um aqua de 100 e poucos litros é suficiente :Vitoria:  
Sim Silverio, os corais crescem bem em particular a cauleastra que se divide divide, divide.....



Temos que combinar outra rota Vianense  :SbSourire2:   :SbBiere5:  
Abraços

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Sim Silverio, os corais crescem bem em particular a cauleastra que se divide divide, divide.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços


Boas, David.

É pena não se dividir em frags  :yb624: . Sempre podias arranjar umas fraguezitas mais em conta para o pessoal. :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas...
 Alguém falou em rota Vianense?????
 A minha porta está  aberta para todos... mas se formos mais o Helder Lages 
vai ter de matar outro cavalo para se juntar ao alvarinho!!!...
 David  eu mantenho a minha opinião sobre as algas , a melhor maneira de as 
eliminar de um aqua é... fazer outro aqua maior.
Abraço a todos

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> David  eu mantenho a minha opinião sobre as algas , a melhor maneira de as 
> eliminar de um aqua é... fazer outro aqua maior.
> Abraço a todos


O problema não deve estar aí, segundo a minha opinião, pois há aquas iguais ao do David e até mais pequenos e não têm algas.
Pela minha experiência, coincidência ou não, as algas castanhas (diatomáceas, pois nunca tive cianobactérias) no meu aquário só desapareceram depois de ter melhorado o escumador. Continuo com a mesma política de TPAs, 1 vez por semana com água natural, faço a reposição com água da torneira e não tenho algas.

Outro exemplo para nós vianenses é a loja do Luís. Utiliza água de osmose inversa e tem os aquários dos corais cheios de algas castanhas. Afinal, quem usa água de OI também tem algas. Acho que na aquariofilia marinha há muitos mitos que, com a experiência de cada um, vão caindo por terra.

Voltando à "vaca fria": não sei que escumador tem o David, mas muito do seu problema poderá estar aí.

----------


## David Lemos

Vou repetir, mas nao sao algas castanhas, eu ate preferia :yb620:  
São mantos de  planárias! e Estou a perder o combate....

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Vou repetir, mas nao sao algas castanhas, eu ate preferia 
> São mantos de  planárias! e Estou a perder o combate....


Boas, David.

Então o caso é mais sério. Mas vê aqui, pode ser que te ajude.

----------


## João Magano

> Vou repetir, mas nao sao algas castanhas, eu ate preferia 
> São mantos de  planárias! e Estou a perder o combate....


Embora a tua queixa sejam as planárias e os outros tenham referido as algas, a causa é a mesma, e o Marcos já o referiu: Excesso de Nutrientes na água. É esse o problema que tens que atacar.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Excesso de Nutrientes na água. É esse o problema que tens que atacar.


Lá está! Então passará por uma melhor escumação?!

----------

